# Audi S3



## S3.Steve (Feb 23, 2010)

since you guys in the US didnt ever see this model, ill post some pics of my car.. 









































hope you like it...cheers


----------



## hogis (Jan 23, 2005)

Nice car :thumbup:

What year is that?


----------



## S3.Steve (Feb 23, 2010)

hogis said:


> Nice car :thumbup:
> 
> What year is that?


its an '04..


----------

